# Head bolt torque specs 18.5 intek



## Mark Melvin (May 24, 2010)

I need the torque specs and valve lash specs for a 18.5 briggs intek thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Here you go:

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf

BG


----------

